# Lighting question



## miss (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm new here so first i would like to say Hello. i have been searching the web for information on Saltwater tanks. i have the tank set up and running but now i have to choose a light...well I'm stumped! i don't want to end up making the wrong choice on this since its very important from what i have read. Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated ....Thanks,Miss


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi....Im also setting up a saltwater tank and i asked about lighting..If you go into saltwater beginner then look for the post called Marine setup Q..there is a piece in there about lighting because i am stumped as well. Hope this helps until someone can set you on the right path. Arlene


----------



## miss (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Thanks so much i will look for it 
Wondering if i should go for the Metal Halide now, or if its not really needed. i have read they throw of a nicer light that flickers in the water and makes a much nicer looking tank.
Also looking to know what brands are best and what ones have queit fans.

What size tank are you setting up? im doing a 30 long. i had fresh water fish but decided it was time to take the jump to salt water. its been a expencive jump...LOL But the fish are just sooooo pretty!
What fish do you have?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Im doing a 30gal also...i havnt got the fish yet as i am still trying to learn as much as possible first before i take the leap. Think im going to go for clownfish to start with. Are you having liverock?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lighting will depend on the type of saltwater tank you want. Fish only needs no special light. While anenomies will need 8-10wpg of metal halide. sps and lps fall in the middle. You need to decide what you want to keep and get your lighting based on them.


----------

